

License plate-based social network Bump.com raises more than $1M - thankuz
http://venturebeat.com/2011/03/01/bump-com-funding-series-b/

======
ashishg
I wonder what sort of achievements/successes this social network has achieved.
Cool concept - just not too sure whether it has the potential to grow.

